# OINP registrations



## Mrn2kin (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello

I got OINP NOI on 29 July 2017. It took time for me to gather all employment documents and funds. Once I gather all docs and start registration, I realized that the registrations were put on hold. 

I know the NOI is valid for only 6 months. One month is already passed. Any idea on when will OINP registrations will open for existing NOI's?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You should inquire with the government of Ontario directly. None of us works for the government so we cannot give you a definite answer and any answer we might be able to offer would be speculative (i.e. not an official answer).


----------



## Mrn2kin (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you for your advice. I totally understand Expat forum is all about sharing experiences, views and support. And I am not looking for a definitive answer here, that is why I said 'any idea?'  

I've already sent an email to Ontario PNP team on 25 July with no luck so far. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

Mrn2kin said:


> Hello
> 
> I got OINP NOI on 29 July 2017. It took time for me to gather all employment documents and funds. Once I gather all docs and start registration, I realized that the registrations were put on hold.
> 
> ...


May I ask you, how did you get the NOI from OINP?

Thanks


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

OINP opened yesterday for people with NOIs ... Good luck!


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Can experience individual provide a timeline for OINP turn around , or time taken till Visa grant


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

harneet85 said:


> Can experience individual provide a timeline for OINP turn around , or time taken till Visa grant


No, such things are impossible. 

It's impossible to know when the province will issue a nomination. 

It is impossible to know when the Express Entry draw will be low enough to include a particular CRS threshold to receive an Invitation to Apply (ITA).

It is impossible to know how long it will take for the government to process an ITA.

Unlike in Australia, the Express Entry program is continuous intake; there are no quotas and Rounds of Invitation draws are not on a fixed schedule.


----------

